# Willamette hops for bittering



## steve78 (4/8/13)

Hi guys, just got a question. I have about 250g of Willamette which I don't plan on using anytime. I am planning on making some Euro lagers (Vienna, Cz Pils, Dortmunder and Munich Dunkel), and I would like to bitter with Hallertau or another clean bittering hop, but I was wondering if I could bitter with Willamette, which would save me about $20 on hops. I plan on buying one bag of Hallertau and using them in the later edition in the beers. I have never used Willamette before for any beer, but if anyone has, I would like to know whether I could possibly do this for the 60 min editions without imparting any characteristics that would not suit these styles, or should I just get the Hallertau or bitter with Magnum or Horizon (high AA)?
Appreciate the advice,
Steve


----------



## stakka82 (4/8/13)

Won't be to style and with those sort of beers you will get some flavouring from the 60 min addition especially considering the low AA and amounts you will have to use to get your IBU, but willamette is an underrated hop IMO and think the beers would be great nonetheless. 

Your call if you want to brew to style or experiment I guess.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (4/8/13)

I've done some British styled beers with Willamette.

It's a great bittering hop. Works well with ESB/Dark Ale/Porter.

I reckon I'd use it for a Munich, but won't be within style but a great beer.

I won 2nd in QABC last year with a Golden Strong bittered with Smaragd, which is in the ball park aroma descriptor wise.


----------

